# conectar Optoacopladores a puerto paralelo



## Xirar13 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hola... soy estudiante de mexico.... necesito realizar una practica que me encienda leds de un PIC16F84... algo muy sencillo pa empezar con algo mas grande despues.. ya tengo todo... 

Pero mi problema radica en que necesito colocar unos optoacopladores en los pines del puerto paralelo... y no se como.... si se ponen directos.. si llevan componentes extra... y si es asi... que valores deben ser los optoacopladores y los componentes.....

Agradeceria muxo la ayuda....

Adjunto al imagen de la circuiteria que que realizare.....


----------



## Favsto (Mar 23, 2007)

Mira es bastante sencillo pero debes tener cuidado con las tensiones y sobretodo con las corrientes que manejas, un opto no necesita en sí de nada extra, pero nunca esta de mas pensar que estas trabajando con un LED que ya está encapsulado dentro del opto, así que un pqño resistor de 330 no vendria mal a la entrada, ahora bien yo trabajo con los optos 4N25, busca la datasheet en fairchildsemi.com, o algo asi mira, la cosa es así, conectas  tu patita 2 del PP(Puerto paralelo) a tu resistencia, y de ahí a la pata 1, por que como debes de saber, de las entradas 2-9 que son los pines de salida, a la hora de exportar, te generan una señal 1 lógico de 5 V, y obviamente para terminar de cerrar el circuito, el LED de tu opto, cuyo cátodo es la pata 2, debe ir conectada a cualquiera de los pines 18-25 que sirven de GND, ahora los optos son precisamente para no dañar tu puerto paralelo, hacen de mediador, entonces no hay intercambio físico de corriente entre el tu puerto y tu circuito, tienes suerte de haber acudido a los optos y no tratar una conexion directa, por que en caso de problemas tu opto fallece en la noble acción de salvar tu puerto, ahora la cosa va a ser así, en caso de que haya un 1 lógico saliendo de tu puerto, este enciende el LED, causando que el phototransistor entre en operación como switch, asi que depende de si necesites un 1 o un 0 para activar tu circuito, lo que debes de hacer segun tu diagrama es conectar la pata 5 del opto a la tension de 5 V, y la pata 4 a tu circuito, de manera que cuando haya un 1 lógico el transistor permitirá el paso de la corriente activando tú circuito, en el otro caso es lo mismo.


----------



## Xirar13 (Abr 8, 2007)

MUXAS GRACIAS POR TU RESPUESTA.......

Acabo d eprtobar el circuito y funciono perfectamente.....

Muxisimas gracias....


----------

